# bombardier nev



## mjf1022 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 1998 bombardier class-e NEV. Does anyone know where i can get a new or replacement windshield?


----------



## electriccarbill (Sep 16, 2013)

The only place I have found so far for parts is below but I don't know if they have windshields.
Jim Faiella Peacock Ltd 231 745 4606

I've converted mine to Lithium batteries what an improvement.


----------



## Greencuda (Jun 7, 2021)

electriccarbill said:


> The only place I have found so far for parts is below but I don't know if they have windshields.
> Jim Faiella Peacock Ltd 231 745 4606
> 
> I've converted mine to Lithium batteries what an improvement.


 No to the electric car forum I just picked up a bombardier yesterday no batteries not sure if the controller works but I do have experience with golf carts. What lithium batteries did you put in there were they out of a certain vehicle or did you buy them off the shelf and did you change the controller if so will the controller mesh with all the existing components that are in there

Thank you in advance

Vince


----------



## Dan the muscle man (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello..I have a 1999 Bombardier NEV Class e....vehicle. It does need batteries. Can be used for parts or a great neighborhood vehicle. The dash components are in great shape as well as the tires, seats and brakes. Parts are hard to find. It does need a windshield and a trunk lid.Selling the vehicle as a whole and will not part out. 1000 dollars firm. Great lil car.. contact me if interested. Located in Northern California


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

...and needs a controller, or did you fix that?


----------



## Abuelo8 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dan the muscle man said:


> Hello..I have a 1999 Bombardier NEV Class e....vehicle. It does need batteries. Can be used for parts or a great neighborhood vehicle. The dash components are in great shape as well as the tires, seats and brakes. Parts are hard to find. It does need a windshield and a trunk lid.Selling the vehicle as a whole and will not part out. 1000 dollars firm. Great lil car.. contact me if interested. Located in Northern California


What color might it be, and does it have doors?
José


----------



## davejax (12 mo ago)

Im new to group with a 1999 NEV class e, I got as project from friend and is in pretty good shape considering. Needs batteries but want to get most things working properly and test motor before that expense. Are any members in the NE Florida area? I would be good to see a NEV together as I put back together.
Thanks Dave


----------



## Abuelo8 (Dec 4, 2021)

Looking for some doors 
I am in AZ, it’s a 97 green color


----------

